# Two kpers meet



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Today I and knit n frog met at a local restaurant. Wow, we talked for 3 hours....what a great time meeting another kp member. We will be getting together again.....maybe we could knit then :thumbup:


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow!!!! looks like you two have know each other forever.... congratuations on a new forged friendship xxx


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet you could be sisters


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

You even look alike!


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Thank you.....We talked about so many things!!!!!!! Hubby went with me and got bored. I told him to go run his errands. And when got back he sat in the car and was texting me to hurry up and I would text back no. He finally gave up and came in. 
Hopefully next time I can meet her without hubby.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

standsalonewolf said:


> sweet you could be sisters


I agree! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> sweet you could be sisters


Yes, I thought that you look enough alike for that. Happy
knitting.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!! A new friend through KP. What a great find!


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

funny, the more I look at the photo... the more I think how alike you look - even your individual facial features; hair etc.... maybe you were sisters in a previous life!!!


----------



## kraftykaren (Mar 4, 2013)

how nice , always nice to have a chat with fellow crafter


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Aww....How wonderful


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonderful! I love the idea of meeting KP members in person and hopefully forming a lifelong friendship!


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

Looks like you two were suppose to meet! How wonderful.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> Thank you.....We talked about so many things!!!!!!! Hubby went with me and got bored. I told him to go run his errands. And when got back he sat in the car and was texting me to hurry up and I would text back no. He finally gave up and came in.
> Hopefully next time I can meet her without hubby.


Those hubbies always get in the way when we are having FUN. :lol: Friday we ate lunch with two of my hubby's friends. When it was time to leave I left and did my errands and when my hubby was ready for me then he called. I can kill more time than most men without complaining. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

boobooka said:


> funny, the more I look at the photo... the more I think how alike you look - even your individual facial features; hair etc.... maybe you were sisters in a previous life!!!


They say everyone has a double. Could you possibly met her.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

It looks like you both had fun. :-D


----------



## knit_n_frog (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes! It was so much fun today meeting another KP'er, MistyBabe, the time just flew by. 
The crocheted sheep, in the pictures she posted, was a present handmade by her. 
It will be so right at home with all the rest of my handmade Christmas ornaments. 
But , I couldn't wait to put up my tree so it is hanging right above my computer.
I hear more get togethers in the future!
Life is good.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree you look so much alike. Glad you met and formed a bond. :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Elsie Shufflebottom said:


> I agree! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Isn't it fun? I met three kp's that live in my area, we try to meet once a week or so, at first it in a restaurant but now at ecah other's home to knit.


----------



## user102348 (Oct 5, 2013)

What fun for you both.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

You even have the same hairdoHow coincidental is that!!


----------



## fincherlrf (Feb 20, 2012)

You do look like sisters


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Isn't it fun meeting someone in person that we've met" on here? I just met Sharmend earlier this week at the beach. Such a nice lady!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

It looks like you were both having so much fun. Good for the two of you. Looks like the making of a great friendship.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I always enjoy meeting KP'ers in person. So far I have met 5.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

knitwit42 said:


> I always enjoy meeting KP'ers in person. So far I have met 5.


I have not met any personally but would love to.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> Today I and knit n frog met at a local restaurant. Wow, we talked for 3 hours....what a great time meeting another kp member. We will be getting together again.....maybe we could knit then :thumbup:


How sweet! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Long lost sister???? LOL! I have met a fellow KPer that lives not too far from me. It fun talking to her.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

So good to see some of our Kpers getting together. I agree you look like you've been friends for a long time.

Heartwarming. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

How lovely. Pictures say it all.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

You two look like you belong together! So glad you got to meet and had such a good time.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh how wonderful.
I also have met some KPers and feel like we are sisters and brother in yarn.
Just so much fun to hang with someone with simular interests.
Happy you found each other


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> sweet you could be sisters


That was my first thought too! Wishing you both a long, happy friendship!. The pics brought tears to my eyes!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

What a blessing you have in each other.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

How nice to meet a fellow KPer. You both look so pleased.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this, and congratulations on a new friendship! What could be better?


----------

